# Subsystem ID mismatch



## Djentleman (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello forum. 

I was hoping somebody could help me with a problem i'm having. 
As you can see by my title, i'm having subsystem ID mismatch problems with Atiwinflash. This is caused by me trying to flash my 6850 to a 6870.- Dumb move lol 

Since i can't force flash it in atiflash (wont even recognize the card), atiwinflash (because of the problem in the title), and rbe; it won't recognize it at all! I was wondering if i can just fix the subsystem ID's in RBE. 
Any help would be appreciated. 

*I attached the Vbios's*
(Barts.rom is the original, and Unlock.bin is the current) 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 27, 2012)

please dont make 2 threads for the same issue...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2012)

@OP

I am the scolding type. Don't EVER flash another card's bios. Mod your own with it's stable values and be merry. Something that another user just recently did and they of course tok my post as flame where I am just trying to give friendly advice in the future. 

Now as far as fixing the issue, I have never flashed an ATi/AMD card before. What exactly is the issue with the CURRENT bios that you need to flash back? No display? Artifacts?



AlienIsGOD said:


> please dont make 2 threads for the same issue...



No offense, how is that helping the OP? Yet again, OP try not to create more than one thread. It will just clog up latest posts and then you will be less likely to have someone help you.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 27, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> No offense, how is that helping the OP?



its not helping him, its relaying forum rules


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 27, 2012)

Flash from dos and force it.

start from step 1 if you really need to do it in windows here straight from w1zzard


http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159

it even handles subsysid errors follow it to the letter. get his files. do it right!


----------



## Djentleman (Aug 28, 2012)

@Alien  I'm sorry, when i made the first one in graphics cards i had discovered my mistake when i scrolled down and saw this section.- didn't know how to delete it. :/

@Jr I know, i was going off of what somebody else said on a forum and didn't do enough research. 
And my graphics card doesn't post at all. 

@Solaris I already tried from DOS. I even did the - Atiflash -f -p 0 biosname.bin or rom. I've tried tons of other commands, such as -i for identify; dos just doesn't recognize it. Only atiwinflash does. 
That sounds promising! I'll try it!

I'll come back after i try w1zzard.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2012)

Djentleman said:


> Only atiwinflash does.
> That sounds promising! I'll try it!



Run atiwinflash from the DOS prompt in Windows. Follow the steps listed in the HD6950 mod article for DOS flashing.


----------

